# Help, I need to load Lotus123r3 in a DOS PC



## OlimpiaElena (Feb 12, 2012)

I need to use Lotus123R3 in a FreeDOS Laptop
I have plenty of RAM but each time I want to run Lotus123r3 I get the error:
not enough memory
I know that Lotus needs 1MB of memory and DOS recognize only 640KB


----------



## OlimpiaElena (Feb 12, 2012)

*FreeDos and Lotus 123r3*

I have a laptop with FreeDos Operating System.
At start up I have 4 possibilities to start the FreeDos:
1.- Load FreeDos with EMM386 no EMS (most UMB), max RAM free
2.- Load FreeDos with EMM386 + EMS and SHARE
3.- Load FreeDos including HIMEM XMS - memory drver
4.- Load FreeDos, no drivers
If I tried to run Lotus123r3 (command 123), under 1 or 2, the system opens Lotus but if I quit I get an error: 
DOS/16M unexpected [email protected] 3212:FFFF in 123DOS.exe
... Illegal Instruction occurred... Aborting Program... EMM386-
unable to continue-please reboot
If I tried to run Lotus123r3 under 3 I get the error:
VM[19]: not enough memory to start 1-2-3

could anybody help me?


----------



## OlimpiaElena (Feb 12, 2012)

it seems that each of the questions has a reply but how do I access the reply?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There haven't been any replies yet. I just merged your 2 posts into a single thread as they are dealing with the same issue. This might have generated an email to notify you. Sorry for the confusion.

I've changed your profile settings from 'daily' to 'instant' so you will now get an instant email notification when a reply is posted to any of your threads.

You also have another question/thread here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f132/dos-lotus123r3-630062.html


----------



## OlimpiaElena (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I can re-phrase the question: The Operating system is FDOS, the EMM386 from FDOS is not compatible with the 123Dos.exe from LOTUS123r3. this appears when you try to Quit from LOTUS123r3.
"Dos/16M unexpected [email protected]:FFFF in 123DOS.exe
Illegal instruction occurred.........
Aborting program.........
EMM386-unable to continue-please reboot"


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If there's a problem with FreeDOS and Lotus123 being incompatible, have you considered transferring the files over to a more up to date computer and then importing them into an office program?


----------



## OlimpiaElena (Feb 12, 2012)

my work is in LOTUS123r3 for DOS 6.22 only.


----------



## SACViper (Jan 1, 2012)

You can use DOSBox


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I have a couple of clients that use old DOS programs and their computers needed to be upgraded. I found TameDOS worked perfectly for them. There's a fee for the program, but if it achieves what you need, then it likely would be worth it.


----------

